# Muscle Relaxers



## hopefulperson (Aug 26, 2018)

Has anyone tried getting muscle relaxers to calm the overly tense pelvic floor and anus muscles? I'm working on relaxing them right now and stretching all the surrounding muscles becuase ive found my hamstrings and other muscles to be really tight and upon stretching them roughyl every hour i find great relief around my anus from pressure which shortly there after all signs of stench dissipate. So i was curious if anyone has found luck upon obtaining muscle relaxers to aid in the relaxation of these muscles.


----------



## edi (Nov 15, 2017)

Go to my "Drastically decrease LG" post to see my methods to relax my muscles.

And these exercises help too:


----------

